# Golden Retriever Pumpkin Stencil



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

For those of y'all who are yet to carve your pumpkins I wanted to share with you this great stencil! I've never carved a pumpkin with a stencil before, but I am this year!

The first is a photo of a carved Golden Retriever pumpkin, and the second is a .pdf for the stencil itself! Enjoy!!!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very, very cool!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I carved mine tonight, and I promise to post pictures. My boyfriend is a photographer so he has to do some edits and shrink the files first. It looks AWESOME! I added some more feathery ear hair than is on the stencil.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love it - we had already carved ours as our trick or treat was last night. I sure printed off a bunch for next year ! thanks !


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool- maybe I will try it- we are late carving ours this year- wish I knew where my old linoleum cutting stuff was!! A friend sent me this email with all the doggies!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

They all didn't upload


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the end result:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

wow! Impressive!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That turned out great. Nice work.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job!! It looks awesome!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for this! I may just have to take this project on tomorrow.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

It's so much fun! Totally recommend baking the pumpkin seeds too though! 

As a Halloween treat here is my top secret pumpkin seed recipe:


Ingredients: Italian seasoning, Garlic Salt, Mrs. Dash, Sea Salt, Fresh Ground Black Pepper, Butter, Extra Virgin Olive Oil


Directions: Remove seeds from pumpkin, rinse in collander and remove most of the pumpkin guts. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Thinly slice 1.5-2 tablespoons of butter and lay on baking sheet, spread out pumpkin seeds on cookie sheet, and sprinkle all of the seasonings (do the salt and pepper last) across seeds, lightly, lightly, lightly drizzle olive oil on seeds, gently stir and spred back out on baking sheet. Bake for 45-mins to 1 hour, removing every 10-15 minutes to stir and flip the seeds. Bake until light golden brown and crispy. If you like extra seasoning you can taste the seeds raw or mid bake and add another drizzle of olive oil and more seasonings and stir.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*Here's mine!*

I gave this pumpkin a try, too! We're calling it the Murph-o-Lantern!










Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## littledemon0102 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's the one that my 12 year old son and I did today. Turned out great!


----------



## mellerisa (Jul 22, 2012)

I did this last year! Unfortunately my pumpkin was starting to go mushy in the pictures, it didn't even make it to Halloween


----------

